# emergency vet!



## Asma_dxb (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey guys.. Can anyone help me pls? I need the number of an emergency doctor for my friend's cat. Please its important.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

DEIRA VETERINARY CLINIC
Dr Aziz 
042581881
0506516440


----------



## Asma_dxb (Mar 24, 2010)

Emergency's over thank God. Will save the number for the future. Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Asma_dxb said:


> Emergency's over thank God. Will save the number for the future. Thanks


I would suggest speaking to your usual vet and asking them about their out of hours facilities.

-


----------



## Asma_dxb (Mar 24, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I would suggest speaking to your usual vet and asking them about their out of hours facilities.
> 
> -


I tried their emergency number but it wasn't working, which is why i panicked. But i will do that for the future. Thanks


----------

